# Test 500 a week



## daygrot (May 18, 2015)

Ok so I was on test and tren did pretty good but need some advice went off and I'm gonna start again with just test easy suggestions on a gd cycle


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 19, 2015)

If you did well on your test/tren and you had time to recover properly just repeat the same cycle.
Myself I really do not like tren because I feel like a coiled spring.
You might add some EQ or Mast to your cycle too.


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

Yeah I wasn't to happy with the sides all the sweating and anger


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 19, 2015)

EQ and test is great simple cycle or deca and test is is great simple cycle.
Kick it off with an oral for a few weeks. Take liver support with orals.


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot bro deff apreciar the advice


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 19, 2015)

No problem others may chime in with better advice. I am still a novice


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

daygrot said:


> Ok so I was on test and tren did pretty good but need some advice went off and I'm gonna start again with just test easy suggestions on a gd cycle



Not a lot of info here to go off of.  Height, weight, age, goals and number of cycles will help people give you better feedback.  If you took Test and Tren then I hope you used a low dose of Test.  This helps keep the sides to a minimum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

I'm about 195 now I'm 5'6 and yeah deff took low dose used an AI once chest started getting sore just really hated the sweats just trying to beef up somewhat to around 230-250 I do gym 6 times a week rotating muscles groups and 2-3 day rest period between each so if Monday chest won't do again till Wednesday but one day bench next dB bells my diet well 1-10 it's around a 7 healthy wise


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

That is a lot of weight to try to put on.  You can take Dbol, Anadrol etc to gain weight but it would be mainly water.  I would put more focus on diet and less on what steroids to take.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

I'm probably around 3k calories a day if not more as of now I started that about 2 weeks ago I was 180 blew up 15 lbs in about a week and a half haven't really weighed myself yet


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

I was about 220 when I was on the cycle but I lost finger tips in a work accident so I been off for about 4 months and no gym


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 19, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> That is a lot of weight to try to put on.  You can take Dbol, Anadrol etc to gain weight but it would be mainly water.  I would put more focus on diet and less on what steroids to take.



This ^^^


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

daygrot said:


> I was about 220 when I was on the cycle but I lost finger tips in a work accident so I been off for about 4 months and no gym



I don't know your age but this is a horrible idea if you are over 30.  There are so many health problems that come with added weight.  Are you looking to compete in power lifting?  If not you could really be messing yourself up with the large weight fluctuations.  Anything over a few pounds a week is overkill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

I'm 28


----------



## daygrot (May 19, 2015)

I pretty much eat what I'm supposed to and deff train OD hard


----------

